# Corbels - dressing up the place a little



## Bweick7 (Jan 14, 2010)

Working on a little something for the shop,.....dress it up a little. Nothing special- just my rat whole of building lumber......

I have 43 made I only have roughly 38 more to go...

Love the Oliver 117-A..!!!!









































B,


----------



## Bweick7 (Jan 14, 2010)

Well,....
Here is what's going on.......shelving.....

Using up the left overs in the shop......pine.....the backer is cab grade ply....

Little ways to go,,,,,






























B,


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

Bweick7 said:


> Well,....
> Here is what's going on.......shelving.....
> 
> Using up the left overs in the shop......pine.....the backer is cab grade ply....
> ...


Nice job.... Exactly what my wife wants in her sewing room....


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i'm actually more impressed with your window treatments. nice!


----------



## calwilliams63 (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice.... That is a lot of bandsawing!!!


----------

